# Mepps Aglia-e on the Huron River



## jayjoz (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone use these with success on the Huron River? I picked up a bunch from Gander Mountain and want to put them to work this fall.


----------



## unclefrank (Jul 5, 2012)

I've not seen that version, with an orange bead. Get them at the new Gander in Chesterfield?


----------



## jayjoz (Oct 14, 2013)

I actually picked up a bunch of different colors - red, orange, pink, and yellow. I think you're thinking of the new Cabela's in Chesterfield. I got these from the Gander Mountain in Taylor when they were going out of business for about $2 a piece. The picture shows a size 5 but the ones I got are a size 1 and size 2.


----------



## demon666999 (Nov 13, 2014)

Gander mountain in chesterfield is closed down.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

Chesterfield never had one.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I know they work in the clinton, and when the leaves are falling they're don't pick them up like cranks do.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I use them up north for early kings, can't say I've used them down state though. I have caught steel before on #3 chrome and blue aglias.


----------

